# A very cute (and funny) video!



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjCA30nGOr8

I took this a few hours ago. Its one of my rats 'stealing' things. Its incredibly cute.
Promise to ignore my voice though. Pretty please? Thanks


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

That was hilarious!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Its just the way she tried to jump into the cage and missed! Cracks me up everytime I see it xD


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

That little hop at the end, too funny!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

haha I know! xD
Ohh how I love her...

I had to put the chocolate buttons on my table so she couldn't reach them in the end. When I went to retrieve them from the cage she just stole them all again! Rude.


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

That really is too cute! And your voice is cute too, no reason to be shy!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG! That's so cute! She kept missing and falling.  Cutie!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

ahhaa I hate my voice so much in recordings!

As we can all see, Rosie is not the most agile of rats


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Your voice is nice in recordings! Mine is awful... Plus your accent is awesome!

No, no she is not.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

That's adorable! Is that what girls are like? I'm currently free ranging my boys, and one has already taken himself back to bed after less than an hour, and he other is fiddling with my wrapped Christmas presents...none of this running around stuff though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Cute video. I can't ignore your voice, it's cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Ahh.. Yes, females are crazy. Mine don't sleep if they are out for 4 hours. Walking, stashing, leaping, trying to get onto ilegal areas, chewing, chasing eachother, basically never stopping the movement. Mine have never slept on me or at all during out time!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Its horrible in recordings! XD
Its even worse in that video (because I was with the rats, I talk differently when i'm with them to when I am with like people haha! ) so its all loud, high pitched and squeaky!

Rosie has never been an active rat. She's more lazy (and it clearly shows in that video!) so she's out of shape. Well... she was never really in shape to begin with-but still!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Girls are crazy.
I have 3 of them-One is in quarantine as I have only just got her, and all 3 of them are mental. Rosie is by far the more lazy of the 3, but even she can have her crazy moments! 

ratsaremylife, yes! Thats what my girls are like! (Especially Roxi...)

EVERYONE IGNORE THE VOICE!


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

That was great. Some rats are more mischievous than others. I have one rat like that and he is a clown.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Both Roxi and Rosie are very mischievous! I am not sure about Rhona yet as she is not allowed in my room at the moment due to her being so new. She is very lively though and alert. I am thinking she is going to be a handful!

I think having mischievous rats is fun though xD You just have to keep an especially good eye on them (at all times!) haha


----------



## jholmes (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh. So funny with the little hops into the cage!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I know right?!
I really want to get a video of her 'hopping' across my room. She does it sometimes and its incredibly cute! xD


----------



## jholmes (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, if you get a video of that let me know. I love seeing them do that! They're just too cute.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

Omg that was so, so cute!! I love when ratties totally misjudge their weight when they pick things up, what weirdos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

That was adorable! Your giggle is really cute. :3 Also, Rosie is a beautiful rattie.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I never thought this thread would keep going! xD Thanks guys for all the lovely comments!
Please just ignore my laugh! Its horrible! >.<


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

Everyone keeps watching the video, has to comment on how funny and cute it is. So the thread stays alive. xD


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I have more cute videos!
Rosie now knows her name: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5InZgtdXjfg&hd=1
Roxi climbing my leg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GHFu-sSruc&hd=1

I have a video of Roxi hopping too. I need to upload it first though. I'll post it here when its done


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

Haha those are cute, and Rosie is very intelligent! Nice job.


----------

